# GFK Kabelleiter



## The Big B. (29 August 2011)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit GFK Kabelleitern oder GFK Kabelrinnen gearbeitet?
Was habt Ihr damit für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß B.


----------



## ChristianVogel (1 September 2011)

Hallo!

Also GFK hatten wir einmal, und nur dieses eine mal im Einsatz! Wenn man die Teile im Winter montiert: Alles Klar! Wird es Sommer und warm, ist alles nur noch Suboptimal!!!

Geht es Dir um die Isolation??? Ich  glaube bei OBO gibt es Drahtgitter-Wannen mit Kunststoffüberzug, müsstest mal da schauen...

MfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## The Big B. (3 September 2011)

Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Wetterbeständigkeit. Hatte gesehen dass Ebo GFK-Kabelleitern anbietet und wollte einfach mal wissen ob Ihr damit schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt habt.
Was meinst du denn mit suboptimal bei warmen Wetter? Verziehen sich die Rinnen?


----------



## FrankF (3 September 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Wetterbeständigkeit. Hatte gesehen dass Ebo GFK-Kabelleitern anbietet und wollte einfach mal wissen ob Ihr damit schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt habt.
> Was meinst du denn mit suboptimal bei warmen Wetter? Verziehen sich die Rinnen?



Hallo,

bezüglich Wetterbeständigkeit sind Produkte aus GFK
eigentlich unschlagbar.
Ich arbeite bei einem Hersteller von GFK-Produkten
(Automobilzulieferer, früher auch Elektroindustrie).

Hier wurden Langzeitversuche an Gehäusen für
Straßenleuchten durchgeführt.
Die Witterungsbeständigkeit dürfte ca. 15-20 Jahre
erreichen.


----------

